
IPhone fart app pulls in nearly $10,000 a day - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/23/iphone-fart-app-pulls-in-nearly-10000-a-day/
======
DanielBMarkham
This is one of the things I love about being in the startup biz. On one side
there's change-the-world apps that dozens of developers labor over for years
at a time, slowly building a customer base, nurturing an idea with great
business execution into something that provides real, tangible value to folks.

And then there's i-Fart, which could've been made by some guy with a hangover
during a weekend spent picking his nose and eating stale pizza while watching
re-runs of Gilligan's Island.

This is a great time to be alive!

~~~
palish
_... which could've been made by some guy with a hangover during a weekend
spent picking his nose and eating stale pizza while watching re-runs of
Gilligan's Island ..._

That isn't how people in a startup are supposed to work? Shoot, I've been
doing it all wrong.

------
msie
I am experiencing the same emotions as when I heard about the Million Dollar
web page, Tension Sheets, imageshack, plentyoffish...

~~~
jodrellblank
Would that be the same feelings I'm experiencing? Namely a conviction that
_now_ all the easy-money one-offs have been done and _this time_ there _can't_
be any left?

------
mattmaroon
But they won't approve an app that lets you receive podcasts via RSS.

~~~
blasdel
Because they were adding that feature themselves in the next OS update.

~~~
mattmaroon
So you're saying fart sounds won't be in any future OS update?

~~~
unalone
Shit. I'm going back to Ubuntu.

------
robertk
Stop throwing sheep.

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10045321-36.html>

~~~
JBiserkov
do something worthy

~~~
paul9290
Yes like make 10K a day and putting towards your company so you can then do
something worthy cause you have bank!

------
r11t
This is both funny and sad.

~~~
tdavis
I simply find it sad. Not because all these apps were made -- there's
obviously money in it, so whatever, free market and so forth. What's sad is...
there's money in it.

~~~
palish
Just intellectually curious -- why is that saddening? My thoughts are, people
can do what they'd like with their money.

~~~
unalone
I think it's sad, not on the part of the developers, but on the people who
enable apps like this to be worth making.

~~~
lowdown
How mighty of you. You can buy silly mechanical fart machines, cds of farts,
whoopee cushions, etc - all of which are many times more expensive (and less
fancy) than iFart. So all those people that are looking for a tech bargain and
think loud stinking gas emitted from a human anus is hilarious are in luck.

Outside of your self-righteous indignation, of course.

------
iamelgringo
I guess it's time to whip up my iFart clone for Android...

------
wallflower
As much as I'd like to create an interesting but small iPhone app, this makes
me seriously wonder if the people buying iPhone apps is much more mainstream
(e.g. college or high school or even grade school) than we realize.

I wonder how many times his fart app was rejected. My guess is it will be hard
to unseat his app (Facebook effects).

This is like Facebook apps but with real monetization.

~~~
teej
The top earning Facebook app has made more money than the top iPhone app by a
factor of 5 or more. There is nearly 50 million dollars in VC money funding
companies who started doing only GAMES on Facebook. Dont fool yourself, having
a price tag does not imply higher earning potential.

~~~
wallflower
Yes but Facebook does not host your app. I'm pretty sure Slide's
infrastructure (and administrative) costs are significant.

~~~
teej
I'm not even talking about Slide, I'm talking SGN, Zynga, Playfish. These
companies were all making bank before they had to invest in infrastructure.
Plus, Facebook offers free starter hosting through Joyent.

------
Eliezer
With the global economy under siege, _this_ is the kind of innovation we need
to raise standards of living.

------
ashleyw
Its all right talking about "$xxxxx a day" — but how long will that last? I
think its better to create something useful/fun which people won't get bored
of within 5 minutes and that can be updated later. Even if its just for your
own self respect — I really wouldn't want to be the guy who "created the
popular iPhone fart app". :P

~~~
timdorr
Can't be updated? But think about all the different kinds of fart sounds that
could be added!!! _eyeroll_

~~~
puzzle-out
Lots of potential for personalisation - doesn't everyone prefer their own?

------
AndrewWarner
I used to think that app was a waste. I even made negative comments about it
on HN. But I was heading to Christmas dinner with my girlfriend's family and
figured I'd buy an app to help me entertain the kids. That fart program was
perfect. It made everyone laugh.

------
snorkel
These apps just emit flatuence noises or am I missing a much greater feature
set?

~~~
gcheong
Like what? An SBD option?

~~~
gcheong
Actually, this gave me an idea for another app. In Japan, in the female
restrooms (i'm told) they have these machines that emit sounds as cover for
doing one's business. I think they are called "Princess Flush" or something. I
could definitely see (hear?) a market for this as an iPhone app....

------
time_management
It's over $9000!

~~~
time_management
Yaaaaouch! Seafood soup is NOT on the menu!

